# Moss trimming, no mess - now with video



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2013)

Hi all,

I love moss. Only recently have I used it properly in aquascaping and I've realised the biggest PITA for me with it is dealing with the trimmings.  

They usually sink to the bottom of the tank and require siphoning.  Any leftovers usually get entangled with carpeting plants and end up causing a mess.

So here's my answer.  It works a treat.  I've used some self-sprung scissors from UKAPS sponsor, APFUK, simply attached to 9/12mm filter hose using a couple of cable ties.






The empty hose end goes into a 25 litre empty RO drum, I start the siphon, snip away at the moss, and it automatically gets sucked away before it hits the substrate.  The 9mm hose is ideal as it's big enough to allow the moss to escape, but small enough to maintain control.

I'm not sure if anyone else uses this technique, but I'd thought I'd share anyway.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Jul 2013)

Great idea George! 


This needs to go on Dragons den!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2013)

Thanks mate. I tried it earlier. Works brilliantly. Quite chuffed with myself to be honest. I'm easily pleased!


----------



## LancsRick (2 Jul 2013)

I expect some shrimp get a free rollercoaster ride too!


----------



## Alastair (2 Jul 2013)

Nice idea george. Might give this a try myself when my moss is due a trim. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yo-han (2 Jul 2013)

I always have the hose in one hand and the scissors in the other, this looks even better!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Jul 2013)

I'm with Yo-han.... but you George, just got a better idea  ... it's maybe hard in some parts with lots of wood, but nevertheless a priceless photo.
Thanks.


----------



## BigTom (2 Jul 2013)

George you massive geek


----------



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

Wow George !!!  Amazing idea,....such a simple contraption but so effective. Nice one.


----------



## GillesF (3 Jul 2013)

Best. Invention. Ever! 

Gonna try this soon


----------



## Alastair (3 Jul 2013)

I wonder how many people are actually in the process of rigging something like this up after reading this. 
I know I am ha ha


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (3 Jul 2013)

I used a similar idea when removing bba from a large piece of bogbood, in place of snips, I had a toothbrush though, works a treat as everything dislodged gets sucked away immidiately.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jul 2013)

Glad it better worked than my fail George, will try and make this work with wave scissors. Thanks for posting.


----------



## clonitza (3 Jul 2013)

Attach the hose to an external filter if you have one only for maintenance. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Joel S (3 Jul 2013)

I'm sure APFUK will be seriously impressed with the spike in scissor sales. I reckon I'm not going to be the only one.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jul 2013)

Here's a quick video showing how effective this method can be.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jul 2013)

Nice, can I cross your palm with silver for your next fissidens trimmings please


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jul 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Nice, can I cross your palm with silver for your next fissidens trimmings please


Yes mate.  The trimmings aren't substantial to tie on to wood the usual way, but I'm guessing you're going to blend them, in which case the small off-cuts will be perfect.

I'll be in touch.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jul 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Yes mate.  The trimmings aren't substantial to tie on to wood the usual way, but I'm guessing you're going to blend them, in which case the small off-cuts will be perfect.
> 
> I'll be in touch.


Blending indeed, or chopping at least 
Thanks George.


----------



## AndyFJ (14 Jul 2013)

Cracking idea! Beats disturbing the carpet.


----------



## Gill (14 Jul 2013)

I suppose the same method would work using an old style Algarde Air Driven Gravel Vac attached to the scissors. And that way you would not have to drain any water out, and added water polishing as a benefit.


----------



## Chubba (29 Aug 2013)

Nice one!!! Cant wait to try it out


----------

